# Vacuum Sealer for UMAI bags



## pushok2018 (Sep 10, 2019)

This is a question for those who has experience with UMAI bags in regard how to seal them.
I was researching this for some time and came to conclusion that a regular/standard vac. sealer is not going to work with those bags for several reasons: those bags are very thin and you can screwed up with them by applying to much of heat from your sealer's heating element. Secondly, those bags are not intended to remove 100% of air from them - the meat has to have just a slight contact with plastic bag and meat has to breath during the "drying" process. While it is possible to leave some air in the bag using a manual function on your vacuum sealer (in my case it's Weston PRO 2300) it still hard to control....
Now, UMIA website offer FoodsAVER v2244 Vacuum Seal machine which includes: 3-Quart Bags, 2-Gallon Bags, 1-11" x 10' Roll & Accessory Hose for $145.
The same sealer you can by on amazon for $60.
I just would like to know if any of you using a standard vac. seal machine tp seal UMAI and if "yes", how  you achieved thAT desired seal? Also, if there any differences between Amazon and UMIA site options on vacuum sealer from your point of view.
Any input is appreciated. Thank you in advance!


----------



## kit s (Sep 10, 2019)

Watching


----------



## bregent (Sep 10, 2019)

Any standard vac sealer should work. I use a Food Saver FM-2000. I try to pull as tight a vacuum on the bag as possible. Don't know why you want to leave air in the bag - the bags are porous and the meat will breathe regardless. I know folks that have Westons and use them with Umai. Never heard of a problem with these. The automated machines that auto start when you place the bag in the opening can be problematic. But I know folks that use those too.


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 10, 2019)

bregent said:


> Any standard vac sealer should work.





bregent said:


> I know folks that have Westons and use them with Umai.


Wow! This is a wonderful news for me! Thank you, bregent.


bregent said:


> Don't know why you want to leave air in the bag


 - I don't remember exactly where I got this information: wither on UMAI website or some where on line.
Thank you again!


----------



## tallbm (Sep 11, 2019)

pushok2018 said:


> This is a question for those who has experience with UMAI bags in regard how to seal them.
> I was researching this for some time and came to conclusion that a regular/standard vac. sealer is not going to work with those bags for several reasons: those bags are very thin and you can screwed up with them by applying to much of heat from your sealer's heating element. Secondly, those bags are not intended to remove 100% of air from them - the meat has to have just a slight contact with plastic bag and meat has to breath during the "drying" process. While it is possible to leave some air in the bag using a manual function on your vacuum sealer (in my case it's Weston PRO 2300) it still hard to control....
> Now, UMIA website offer FoodsAVER v2244 Vacuum Seal machine which includes: 3-Quart Bags, 2-Gallon Bags, 1-11" x 10' Roll & Accessory Hose for $145.
> The same sealer you can by on amazon for $60.
> ...



I've only done a couple of UMAI items but it was basically a bedoned 9 pound pork shoulder cut in half and in 2 UMAI bags.  I use the Weston 2100 and it worked without issue.

It was close to a regular vac seal bag but don't expect that it will be 100% like a vac seal bag.  
The UMAI bag has a different intent which it just needs contact not 100% airless seal.  A normal freezer vac seal bag wants to remove all air for storage.

I just followed the UMAI instructions and didn't fret over the fact that it was only like a 90-95% vacuum seal compared to my normal vac seal bags.
My Prosciutto and Capicola came out awesome!  I WOULD recommend you drop below the recommended 3% salt and go to 2.25-2.5% so you avoid getting into overly salted territory :)

I hope this info helps!


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 11, 2019)

Thank you, tallbm!


tallbm said:


> The UMAI bag has a different intent which it just needs contact not 100% airless seal. A normal freezer vac seal bag wants to remove all air for storage.





tallbm said:


> I just followed the UMAI instructions and didn't fret over the fact that it was only like a 90-95% vacuum seal compared to my normal vac seal bags.


This is exactly what I meant when said that "those bags are not intended to remove 100% of air from them - the meat has to have just a slight contact with plastic bag and meat has to breath during the "drying" process."
Also, thank you for the advice on the salt amount for my future projects!


----------

